# The only theater we'll pay to see movies in.



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

We're lucky enough to have a fantastic theater about two miles from my house. Studio Movie Grill in Copperfield is the first SMG theater in the Houston area. It, without a doubt, has the best sound system of any theater I've ever been in. At least it's the most fun.

If you are an LFE lover, this is your place. I placed our pager/coaster on top of the bar to signal the waitress during POTC II last summer. When one the cannons shot it blew my hair back and knocked the coaster onto the bar top. Chest pounding bass to say the least.

We'll be going to see Transformers there today. 

Pics of the Studio Movie Grill in Copperfield (Houston, TX)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is awesome! Very nice!

You don't find too many like that... at least we don't have any around here. There is nothing that comes even remotely close to my HT room. 

It's great you guys have somewhere like that to go. 

Amazing pics!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

We used to have a couple 'Cinema and Draft House' theaters here. But the food wasn't very good and the theater wasn't either. So they went belly up.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

We have Alamo Draft House here and they pretty much suck. The food was bad, the beer was warm and they used the original theater seating. They just pulled a row out and installed tables. They left the original carpet down too. Eww.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> We have Alamo Draft House here and they pretty much suck. The food was bad, the beer was warm and they used the original theater seating. They just pulled a row out and installed tables. They left the original carpet down too. Eww.


Sounds familiar! :raped:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> That is awesome! Very nice!
> 
> You don't find too many like that... at least we don't have any around here. There is nothing that comes even remotely close to my HT room.
> 
> ...




My family and I just got back from the Rave Theater in Montgomery, we watched Transformers, they are using the new DLP projector, the picture was good and the sound "outstanding" lots of bass:scared:, I was surprise to hear and fill that much bass in a theater, to me by far "THE BEST" action movie:clap:, the special effects and surround were the best, this will be THE DEMO DVD for a home theater!!.:hail::hail:

Hey Sonnie!!
You need to go to Montgomery and watch this movie, you wont be disappointed:T:T


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Excellent audio!!! My ears are still ringing. The slow-mo of the transformer flipping over the hot girl in the street was amazing. The bass just kept dropping.

I agree. Regardless of your personal tastes, this will become THE demo disc. It's a must have just for the LFE.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Jim, that looks like a great place to watch a movie. I'm not aware of any of those places in Toronto, But we have a fair number of good quality regular theatres, so I guess I can't complain. And then for the movies that don't need the big screen and big sound, we have Rainbow Cinemas, with a few locations for cheapie viewings.

Actually, I couldn't help but wonder if it gets distracting having the food in the theatre, I still remember the first time I went to a movie in one of the big theatres after they put in the Burger King, New York Fries, etc. Smelling things other than popcorn was ******** me out during the movie, I felt so confused!


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Rodney,

I live between Wetumpka and Montgomery and go to the Rave fairly often.

Do you recall which of the theaters within Rave showed transformers? I've found that with Rave, some of their theaters have broken sound systems and its a matter of luck finding one that works well.

As an alternative, some friends and I went over to Wynnsong. Its virtually deserted since the crowd (or should I call it the mob) is now over at Rave. Wynnsong was clean (including bathrooms) and the picture and sound was good enough. Woofers had a house curve that I would have done differently.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

About 45 minutes from my house is The Lafayette theater in Suffern, New York. It's a restored movie
palace with a 40 foot silver screen that shows new features but also programs a Silver Screen Classics
series that shows older Hollywood movies. Some are in real 35mm Technicolor and dual projector 3-D from the fifties.
It's a great venue that gives the real moviegoing experience. I recently shot a scene from my latest
feature film, "What Really Frightens You" there so you can see what it looks like when the movie is
released.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

JimP said:


> Rodney,
> 
> I live between Wetumpka and Montgomery and go to the Rave fairly often.
> 
> ...


Hey JimP!!!


I think it was number 9 or 11, not sure:dontknow:
I know it was the one with the DLP projector. :bigsmile:


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> If you are an LFE lover, this is your place. I placed our pager/coaster on top of the bar to signal the waitress during POTC II last summer. When one the cannons shot it blew my hair back and knocked the coaster onto the bar top. Chest pounding bass to say the least.
> 
> We'll be going to see Transformers there today.
> 
> Pics of the Studio Movie Grill in Copperfield (Houston, TX)


I've never seen any Theater like that. It looks awesome. Enjoy.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, I saw Transformers last night, and I was looking for the scene Jim described. It all sounded great. I can't wait to get this one on DVD and watch it at home. I think the one sound that really stood out for me was a lot of the metal-on-metal collisions (which there were a lot of). Some of them sounded so real, with the right sound, and just enough impact in the theatre, that they really felt real.


----------

